# Anything going on in Siesta Key?



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Gonna' be on the island for a wedding 4/9-11. Will have some time to fish, trying to decide whether its worth hauling the skiff down or not...

Any one from around there have any tips, thoughts, ideas or otherwise? 

Minimum, I'll have an 8wt and light plug/spin gear to mess with on foot. thanks - eric


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

> trying to decide whether its worth hauling the skiff down or not...


Hell ya, bring the skiff, you would be pissed when you see how nice it is here and your skiff is at home. There are places to rent boats in the area also. I don't know where you live and how far you have to tow, but theirs nothing like having your own ride with ya. You will be to early for Tarpon on the beach but theirs miles of your typical flats fishing and night fishing the bridge and dock lights for snook and trout is a blast. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Catch em up!

Brian.......... [smiley=luck.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > trying to decide whether its worth hauling the skiff down or not...
> 
> 
> Hell ya, bring the skiff, you would be pissed when you see how nice it is here and your skiff is at home. There are places to rent boats in the area also. I don't know where you live and how far you have to tow, but theirs nothing like having your own ride with ya. You will be to early for Tarpon on the beach but theirs miles of your typical flats fishing and night fishing the bridge and dock lights for snook and trout is a blast. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


thanks Brian, just found out the other day the place we're staying isn't boat trailer friendly and it's not on Siesta Key either, but a little ways north in Sarasota. So unless I find a reasonably convenient and secure place to store the boat while we're doing "wedding" stuff, I'll most likely be fishing on foot.

Any thoughts on foot access spots worth trying? 

Not looking for honey holes, I just have a limited to time to fish (mostly sat/sun mornings) and would like to minimize my time spent driving around. Any tips appreciated. thanks- eric


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Where are you staying in North Sarasota? I might have somewhere you can store the boat thats close to a couple ramps. When would you be able to fish? Day/Night/Afternoons? Your talking my home waters!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Where are you staying in North Sarasota?  I might have somewhere you can store the boat thats close to a couple ramps.  When would you be able to fish? Day/Night/Afternoons?  Your talking my home waters!


We'll be staying very close to the airport and heading down there tomorrow morning. There's an "event" right around sundown, but I may have a small window in the afternoon to wade around some flats or something. But mainly, it looks I'll have most of Saturday to fish, like sunrise to mid afternoon(wedding starts at 6pm) and then Sunday morning for a few hours before heading back home.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a place you can keep the boat near the Ken Tompson boat ramp, 24 hour security (my staff). I am fishing the Redfly Satty day so can't hook ya up with a fishing partner.

Check your PM's for the fishing report


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I have a place you can keep the boat near the Ken Tompson boat ramp, 24 hour security (my staff).  I am fishing the Redfly Satty day so can't hook ya up with a fishing partner.
> 
> Check your PM's for the fishing report


Thanks a zillion and back at ya...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

just to update anyone that was following along here. Despite best intentions I was only able to fish a couple hours Saturday morning. I ended up fishing close to where we were staying which was near the airport (ENE side of Sarasota Bay) and happened to be a popular spot with waders, canoes and kayaks too. I had made a quick stop there Friday night at sun down to make sure I had the right place and one wader was just walking up on shore with a nice stringer of trout. He said he was using gulps.  

I didn't catch anything Saturday morning, missed a few strikes though, but a couple guys near me were catching some nice trout on live shrimp. As I fished my way too them and then skirted behind I noticed they didn't move much, basically fishing from one location. After talking to the one guy as I was passing through he explained to me that the "bite" would turn on and off over the course of a few hours, which I thought was really interesting because in my experience when you hit a school of trout you catch several fish and they invariably shutdown and you have to move on. He seemed to think these fish cruised the edge of these flats as opposed to waiting in ambush from one location. So him and his buddy learned to pick one location and wait them out. Whether that was the real reason or not I'll never know, but I thought it was kind of neat that they thought that was what was going on. 

One guy that was also fly fishing but from a canoe with dual outriggers came in with 3 nice trout, one obviously over the allowed 20" too. He got them on a chartruse and white clouser. Another guy that had a flyrod on his kayak but didn't use it that morning recommended the same pattern.

Both of the fly guys were at least 10 years my senior, which always makes me feel better. . They said they had been fishing that area for over 10 years now too. 

There was also a few big schools of mullet in a depression between the outer flat and some of the inner oyster bars. I pried them pretty hard with a small brown over white clouser hoping a red or trout would be amongst them but to no avail.

Everyone I talked with out there both times was super helpful and friendly too. Definitely a special charm to shore bound angling and it seems the guys that do it all the time are friendly bunch.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Did you end up on Televast?


----------

